

Ask HN: The Road to Becoming an Angel or VC - gatsby

HN: I need your help. I know most of you aren’t angels and likely have limited experience with the VC world, but I’m asking anyway. The quality of HN advice always astounds me, and it never hurts to get a variety of opinions.<p>I want to work for an angel/VC, and am unsure of my next steps.<p>From my limited observations, it seems like angels have money, super-angels have access to money, VCs are industry-specialists, and all three have access to large rolodexes. I guess my main question is: how does a recent college grad with none of these things get exposure to the industry? Move to SV and start sending resumes to firms/individuals I admire? Get more experience working with startups? Become an expert at something? Go to grad school and become a technical specialist? I know that there are a thousand different ways to get involved in the business, but is one route recommended?<p>Thanks for reading, and I greatly appreciate any feedback or suggestions.<p>Side note: I say “angel/VC” because I’m open to either route. I know every entrepreneur has their opinions about working with angels vs. VCs, but I am open to either at this point.
======
noahc
I don't know if this would work or not, but this is what I would try.

1\. I'd start a blog called gatsbypicks.com or something like that. Then I
would take 1-4 hours everyday and just write and analyze a start up. I'd tear
apart their competition, competitive advantage, founders. What should work for
them. How their marketing is failing/succeeding.

2\. Three months later, if you're still writing on the blog I'd say you have a
passion for it. Now I'd get a list of of VC's, angels, super angels, Tim
Ferris and e-mail them all and say, "hey, here's my post on NewStartUp.com and
I was wondering" ask a detailed, smart question. Something that is so specific
they can say, "I (dis)agree, because" and then ask them if they know of anyone
hiring in the VC world.

------
naithemilkman
Broadly speaking, its hard to get a job at a VC straight out of school. This
applies to PE/HF as well. If you look at the resume of the associates (the
lowest position) at such firms, you would see that they would have had a few
years of experience at either an investment bank or a consultancy firm. So, to
answer your question, stopping short of doing something remarkable, apply for
a position in an bank and look to move after 2-3 years.

------
gallerytungsten
I'd point out two general paths to becoming an angel or VC. The first would be
to get an entry-level position at a VC firm; build expertise, and work your
way up. That seems like the route you are more-or-less headed towards right
now. There's no instant fix. You have to start researching, networking and
seek opportunities.

The other path, which is probably more applicable for most of the HN
readership, is to found a company (or several) and make a bunch of money. Then
VCs will be asking you to join them; or at least very receptive to you.

------
nl
[http://www.sethlevine.com/wp/2008/04/how-to-get-a-job-in-
ven...](http://www.sethlevine.com/wp/2008/04/how-to-get-a-job-in-venture-
capital-revisited)

[http://www.sethlevine.com/wp/2005/05/how-to-become-a-
venture...](http://www.sethlevine.com/wp/2005/05/how-to-become-a-venture-
capitalist)

------
brudgers
Ron Conway & Mike Maples on becoming an Angel.

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1926>

